# Time Capsule, DD Externe et Apple Tv sous XBMC



## Orphanis (30 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir, 

Je me suis enfin décidé à prendre une ancienne Apple Tv au lieu de la nouvelle et ce pour profiter de XBMC. Je suis pour le moins désappointé car je n'arrive pas à me connecter à mes disques externes qu'ils soient reliés à TC ou au port USB de l'Apple TV. 
Je tiens à préciser que j'ai bien installer ATv et que le partage de fichiers est activé dans mon "Utilitaires Airport"...

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer en détail comment procéder car je me commence sérieusement à regretter mon choix  

Merci


----------

